# What breeds are these?



## littleruei (Dec 14, 2008)

Here's a pic of one of my bunnies in my avatar. What breed is it? I have the pictures of the other two also, but i don't know how to put it here. Would appreciate if anyone has advice on how to post the pictures.


-Kiah Ruei


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 15, 2008)

If you have a photobucket account (www.photobucket.comreally easy to make if you dont have one yet) You can paste the img link here and the pictures will show up. 

Emily


----------



## littleruei (Dec 15, 2008)

Ok thank so much! Do you happen to know what breed is my rabbit?

How do you make it like your avatar?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 15, 2008)

I'm guessing you probably have a local Asian strain of rabbit that is not similar to our breeds here in the US. Many of the Asian rabbits have long, fine bone and refined featured as well as coming in many colors. If you ask around locally, you might be able to find out what the rabbits are called in your area.

Would love to see photos of the others!

Pam


----------



## littleruei (Dec 16, 2008)

I adopted her from a shelter and they said its an angora. is it true


----------



## BriarWoods Rabbitry (Dec 16, 2008)

Your bunny does not look to be an angora. To me it looks like a Palomino. But I don't know if tehy have those in Singapore. 

BriarWoods


----------



## clevername (Dec 17, 2008)

*littleruei wrote: *


> I adopted her from a shelter and they said its an angora. is it true



I doubt it. 

This is an angora 
http://3.bp.blogspot.com/_h-iBrCzz3lU/SM_qbaHghEI/AAAAAAAAAJo/4Ur7wsHNeyg/s1600-h/lol1.jpg


----------



## pamnock (Dec 18, 2008)

Do you have any better photos? Doesn't appear to be an Angora - also not a Palomino. Angoras are very common in Asia, however.

Pam


----------



## serenz (Dec 18, 2008)

Hi Kiah Ruei

That's what the people told me about my rabbits too. First they said it's "New Zealand" then they said it's angora. I have no idea what breed my rabbits are. 












Anyone has any idea?


----------



## pamnock (Dec 18, 2008)

Angoras have been mixed with New Zealands in Asia, so maybe that's why your being told they are NZ.

How big are they?

Pam


----------



## clevername (Dec 18, 2008)

I first one looks like a dutch angora cross, very interesting. The second one looks like a an angora mutt (I'm stumped). How big are they?


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 18, 2008)

Whatever they are their gorgeus!


----------



## serenz (Dec 19, 2008)

*clevername wrote: *


> I first one looks like a dutch angora cross, very interesting. The second one looks like a an angora mutt (I'm stumped). How big are they?


er.. I think bout 30cm if he's sitting like a fluff ball. How big is an angora?


----------



## clevername (Dec 19, 2008)

Angora come in all sizes. I meant weight though.

I was asking to guess at what (in addition to angora) they have in their ancestry. The wool doesn't appear to be thick enough to be a full angora hybrid.

They are adorable though, in a confused sort of way!:biggrin2:


----------



## BSAR (Dec 19, 2008)

The last one looks like a Jersey Wooly! Very beautiful rabbits!


----------



## serenz (Dec 19, 2008)

*clevername wrote: *


> Angora come in all sizes. I meant weight though.
> 
> I was asking to guess at what (in addition to angora) they have in their ancestry. The wool doesn't appear to be thick enough to be a full angora hybrid.
> 
> They are adorable though, in a confused sort of way!:biggrin2:



Lol... opps... White one is about 2.5kg, Black is about 2.8kg. The angora in your pic sure doesn't look easy to groom... but it looks so cute.. Only the feet and face doesn't have long fur, looks like it's wearing a fur coat. 

How does a jersey wooly look like?


----------



## paul2641 (Dec 20, 2008)

*serenz wrote: *


> *clevername wrote: *
> 
> 
> > Angora come in all sizes. I meant weight though.
> ...



Here are some pics of jersey wooly's



http://www.therabbithill.com/Images/woolly2.jpg



http://www.american-cyber.com/wrabbit/Joshua.jpg


----------



## 12354somebunny (Dec 20, 2008)

*pamnock wrote: *


> I'm guessing you probably have a local Asian strain of rabbit that is not similar to our breeds here in the US. Many of the Asian rabbits have long, fine bone and refined featured as well as coming in many colors. If you ask around locally, you might be able to find out what the rabbits are called in your area.
> 
> Would love to see photos of the others!
> 
> Pam



Our Asian rabbits appear to be a great big mix of the US breeds.. you can spot a bit of HL, lionhead, angora etc in the rabbits here We don't have our own local breeds with their own breed names, and rabbit breeds have not been developed here the way they are being developed by rabbitries in the US.

However, in the past few years, some people in Singapore & Malaysia have imported certain breeds from US and/or Europe to be developed locally. In Malaysia, there are only 2 of such breeders that I'm aware of. 1 of them specialises solely in HL. The other breeder breeds HL, ND and Dwarf Hotots.

Some petshops used to import rabbits. I've seen mini rexes, and a friend has seen some giant breeds. But I wonder what happened to those rabbits, as I don't see such breeds around these days.. maybe they weren't bred, or were bred with local rabbits, hence all these local mixed breeds that we get. They're cute, nonetheless :biggrin2:


----------



## irishbunny (Dec 20, 2008)

It's sort of the same here, practically all our rabbits are mixed breeds and just bred for cutness rather then breed or quality. We're not a ''developed rabbit country'' either.


----------



## BlueCamasRabbitry (Dec 20, 2008)

*serenz wrote: *


> Hi Kiah Ruei
> 
> That's what the people told me about my rabbits too. First they said it's "New Zealand" then they said it's angora. I have no idea what breed my rabbits are.
> 
> ...


You have to cute rabbits!  I love the one on top! Dutch markings but Angora-ish looks! Very very cute!  

Emily


----------



## serenz (Dec 22, 2008)

*Somebunny*

Well.. they do claim that the buns are from here or of certain breed and they're often quite expensive. As you say somebunny, we're not really a developed "bunny country" so it's quite.. confusing for those who're unsure what certain breeds looked like. 


BlueSkyAcresRabbitry

Oh yes.. I see the dutch resembles.. He actually had short fur but because I didn't know that even for short fur you have to brush them and for that he was badly matt.So I shaved all his fur and ever since, he looked angorish.. lol...

Is there such a breed with "eyeliner" like my white one? They look adorable... with the eyeliner you can see him frowning when he's angry. lol...


----------

